# Symbiote syndicate



## Donny79 (Apr 12, 2022)

Anyone try symbiote syndicate test? I had some recommend this guy and I bought 4 bottles but I never seen or heard of this, anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Never heard of them. I tend to steer clear of products with buff guys or superheros on the labels though

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Never heard of them. I tend to steer clear of products with buff guys or superheros on the labels though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Idk. If it has the hulk I might push a ml and see where she goes. 😄


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Anyone try symbiote syndicate test? I had some recommend this guy and I bought 4 bottles but I never seen or heard of this, anyone have any experience with this brand?


Typically you’d want to ask around about a product before you buy it.  You know, when it’s not too late.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Typically you’d want to ask around about a product before you buy it.  You know, when it’s not too late.


Is that lab on SST? Different from Symbiotics, right?


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Idk. If it has the hulk I might push a ml and see where she goes. 😄


There used to be one and from what I remember it wasn’t what you’d wanna take


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is that lab on SST? Different from Symbiotics, right?


I’ve honestly never heard of them.


----------



## Gatorboy9666786 (Apr 19, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Anyone try symbiote syndicate test? I had some recommend this guy and I bought 4 bottles but I never seen or heard of this, anyone have any experience with this brand?


I got the mass E and deca works great but my can’t get in touch with my guy no more u got a hook up?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 19, 2022)

Gatorboy9666786 said:


> I got the mass E and deca works great but my can’t get in touch with my guy no more u got a hook up?


Nice first post


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2022)

Gatorboy9666786 said:


> I got the mass E and deca works great but my can’t get in touch with my guy no more u got a hook up?





Adrenolin said:


> Nice first post


And don't ask again or it'll be your LAST post. 

We are not a source board, no asking members for sources. We all had to find our own, no shortcuts for you sir.


----------



## Vladtheinjector (May 10, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Anyone try symbiote syndicate test? I had some recommend this guy and I bought 4 bottles but I never seen or heard of this, anyone have any experience with this brand?


I used them awhile ago. So you know im not being funny their old email was AGENTVENOM or something. They had that gnarly liquid oral called Bill Or Hillary Clinton Vol. 1 & 2. They used to have the 10 vial pack format too. I bought 10 bottles of their Tren A and literally every vial was crashed. I offered them all to a buddy for what i paid for them. A lot of people look at crashed gear as "well at least i know its real" i look at it as if your brewing something that's pretty basic to brew and its crashed (i understand some gear is more tough to hold DHB, Inj TBol and higher mg gear) then what else are you fucking up on?  If you have a tough time getting tren at 100mgs to hold. Are you jack offs filtering it right?  Are your liquid orals measurements off? Is my nut sack gonna swell up and explode if i take your Bill Clinton Vol 2?  Is your hemorrhoid cream going too cure this shanker my bros got or is it gonna irritate more?


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 5, 2022)

Any update on your experience with it? I just got the same exact test and I’m curious to know your experience.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> Any update on your experience with it? I just got the same exact test and I’m curious to know your experience.



Do an introduction post. Nobody knows anything about you. You’re a stranger.


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do an introduction post. Nobody knows anything about you. You’re a stranger.


Sorry I’m new to this. First forum joined. Will do.


----------



## Donny79 (Sep 5, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> Any update on your experience with it? I just got the same exact test and I’m curious to know your experience.


I love it, I have no issues at all with any of his products…. I was wary at first …. My connect died from Florida nov 8, I tried placing an order early December then I heard from his wife so for 2 months I was without anything. I talk to my neighbor and he recommended leakydelts…. After a month my sex drive was back, strength, appetite…. I have nothing but good things to say about it…..


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 5, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> I love it, I have no issues at all with any of his products…. I was wary at first …. My connect died from Florida nov 8, I tried placing an order early December then I heard from his wife so for 2 months I was without anything. I talk to my neighbor and he recommended leakydelts…. After a month my sex drive was back, strength, appetite…. I have nothing but good things to say about it…..


Good old feelz test thanks Donny from tha block


----------



## Donny79 (Sep 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Good old feelz test thanks Donny from tha block


No problem I was little wary to in very beginning because the label plus never heard of them.  I seen his Fb and few people I went to high school with 20 yrs ago get shit off him to…. The real kicker was I left it in my trunk one night next morning it crystallized so bad 4 bottles it look like I giant ice cube…. Real cyponate crystalizes if it didn’t I would be concerned….. I stand by his product 100% I just ordered some cyp and masteron…. Look out for his Fb he will do deals and give aways


----------



## TODAY (Sep 5, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> No problem I was little wary to in very beginning because the label plus never heard of them.  I seen his Fb and few people I went to high school with 20 yrs ago get shit off him to…. The real kicker was I left it in my trunk one night next morning it crystallized so bad 4 bottles it look like I giant ice cube…. Real cyponate crystalizes if it didn’t I would be concerned….. I stand by his product 100% I just ordered some cyp and masteron…. Look out for his Fb he will do deals and give aways


So

You purchased illegal drugs off of Facebook and verified the quality of said illegal drugs by leaving them in a cold vehicle overnight.

Is that a fair summary?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 5, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> No problem I was little wary to in very beginning because the label plus never heard of them.  I seen his Fb and few people I went to high school with 20 yrs ago get shit off him to…. The real kicker was I left it in my trunk one night next morning it crystallized so bad 4 bottles it look like I giant ice cube…. Real cyponate crystalizes if it didn’t I would be concerned….. I stand by his product 100% I just ordered some cyp and masteron…. Look out for his Fb he will do deals and give aways


Recommending a source that sells over Facebook. Fuck me.

Your ultra-scientific “leave it in the car” method has me sold..


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> ... Look out for his Fb he will do deals and give aways


Don't pull that shit in here. 

You want to advertise for someone, do it in the Shills/Advertising forum.


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...


No idea. Just some knobhead AFAIK.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

So the community has gone from. 

Encryption 
Security 
Stealthy shipping 
Demanding to know what happens to customers info after the order 
Hplc testing 
Blood work
Heavy metals testing 

To

Facebook 
Leave the gear iin the trunk of your ghetto cruiser.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...



Either a antagonistic troll

Or dive Intel's "IQ" by 2


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...



Typical noob. Buys from anyone that will sell him gear. Relies on feelz. Good feelz from the gear create tender feelz for the source. Hump sources leg. Argue with real members. Hump sources leg. Take a nap. Repeat.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...



He’s a valuable member of the community and we respect him. He likes to stop by every week to two and call us a bunch of circle jerking faggots because we don’t share the same love for his source of steroids. He’s a good guy. You’d like him. Have a look at his post history.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 5, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> No problem I was little wary to in very beginning because the label plus never heard of them.  I seen his Fb and few people I went to high school with 20 yrs ago get shit off him to…. The real kicker was I left it in my trunk one night next morning it crystallized so bad 4 bottles it look like I giant ice cube…. Real cyponate crystalizes if it didn’t I would be concerned….. I stand by his product 100% I just ordered some cyp and masteron…. Look out for his Fb he will do deals and give aways


I’m 37 I’m not on fb and not a retard that buys drugs there. I’m not a prostitute so I don’t accept gear for reviews of “give aways”.

So all I have to do is stick my gear in the freezer over night awesome no need for hold reports


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

I know I’m new to the UG but kinda weird I’m seeing this lab on here because I used their test cyp for 12 weeks a few months ago and couldn’t find it anywhere when I would search it, but Got it from a local guy. Did 300mgs a week. That was my lab result two weeks into PCT.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You all seem to know this Donny fellow. Please enlighten me as to who he is, I know I'm missing a few pieces...


He's Donny from the block. Knows Jenny and Vinny and Benny. Used to be a goodfella. Not so much anymore. He got into a little of this and that and now people are like fuggetabout him.


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> I know I’m new to the UG but kinda weird I’m seeing this lab on here because I used their test cyp for 12 weeks a few months ago and couldn’t find it anywhere when I would search it, but Got it from a local guy. Did 300mgs a week. That was my lab result two weeks into PCT.


Appreciate the results man. Same vials as the one in the picture? Because that’s what I have .


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He's Donny from the block. Knows Jenny and Vinny and Benny. Used to be a goodfella. Not so much anymore. He got into a little of this and that and now people are like fuggetabout him.



You gotta @Donny79 so he gets his notifications.  He loves UGBB.


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> Appreciate the results man. Same vials as the one in the picture? Because that’s what I have .


Yeah same exact ones


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> I know I’m new to the UG but kinda weird I’m seeing this lab on here because I used their test cyp for 12 weeks a few months ago and couldn’t find it anywhere when I would search it, but Got it from a local guy. Did 300mgs a week. That was my lab result two weeks into PCT.



All sorts of wrong here. 

How long from last injection until pct?

What was your pct? Did it include hcg at this point?

If these results were during a proper pct it would have absolutely nothing to fucking do with this lab


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

God damn it!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> All sorts of wrong here.
> 
> How long from last injection until pct?
> 
> ...


All sorts of wrong with the post from @Itg1000


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> Appreciate the results man. Same vials as the one in the picture? Because that’s what I have .



So you blindly take this as some sort of validation as opposed to reading and understanding the post?........2 weeks into PCT? That should be all the red flags you need to completely dismiss anything stated as relevant.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 6, 2022)

Damn it. Dingus Donny had to go on a faggot spree yesterday and had some posts deleted. i wanted to change my tag line under my username, but i can't recall exactly what he said. God damn censorship. Now i'm gonna have to wing it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Damn it. Dingus Donny had to go on a faggot spree yesterday and had some posts deleted. i wanted to change my tag line under my username, but i can't recall exactly what he said. God damn censorship. Now i'm gonna have to wing it.


you telling me I missed a Donny melt? Damn it!


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So you blindly take this as some sort of validation as opposed to reading and understanding the post?........2 weeks into PCT? That should be all the red flags you need to completely dismiss anything stated as relevant.



No I just appreciate any information I can get on the stuff considering you can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Obviously I’ll want to ask more questions later when I have time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> No I just appreciate any information I can get on the stuff considering you can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Obviously I’ll want to ask more questions later when I have time.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> you telling me I missed a Donny melt? Damn it!



You have to remember to @Donny79 so he gets the notifications


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> No I just appreciate any information I can get on the stuff considering you can’t find it anywhere on the internet. Obviously I’ll want to ask more questions later when I have time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why did you buy it then. This entire thread shows why they’ll never sell testosterone on the end cap at Walmart.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You have to remember to @Donny79 so he gets the notifications



Wait, @Donny79 gets notifications? Are you sure about that?


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Damn it. Dingus Donny had to go on a faggot spree yesterday and had some posts deleted. i wanted to change my tag line under my username, but i can't recall exactly what he said. God damn censorship. Now i'm gonna have to wing it.


If you're referring to this thread, I just checked. Absolutely no moderator actions were taken, which means that nothing was edited or removed.


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> All sorts of wrong here.
> 
> How long from last injection until pct?
> 
> ...


I did 500iu of HCG per week from the start of the cycle, stopped 1 week before PCT and just ran nolva 40mgs for 2 weeks and 20mgs for an additional 2 more weeks. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

@Donny79 

It has to be 2 posts in a row.

You're welcome.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> I did 500iu of HCG per week from the start of the cycle, stopped 1 week before PCT and just ran nolva 40mgs for 2 weeks and 20mgs for an additional 2 more weeks. 🤷🏻‍♂️



How many days from last pin to pct? Are you starting to see what I am saying?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're referring to this thread, I just checked. Absolutely no moderator actions were taken, which means that nothing was edited or removed.



There were actually a few more.  I know which one MSG is talking about.  They don't show up in his messages list anymore.  Not like his high quality posts will be missed, though.

@Donny79 Can you remind MSG what you said?


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> How many days from last pin to pct? Are you starting to see what I am saying?


7 days sir


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> I did 500iu of HCG per week from the start of the cycle, stopped 1 week before PCT and just ran nolva 40mgs for 2 weeks and 20mgs for an additional 2 more weeks. 🤷🏻‍♂️



Why’d you pull bloods at that random time?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> 7 days sir





MightyyMouseR said:


> 7 days sir



So you started "pCt" 7 days after your last pin of testosterone!?!?


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why’d you pull bloods at that random time?


My blood pressure was high as hell and I felt like shit lol


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So you started "pCt" 7 days after your last pin of testosterone!?!?


Just did what my bro said 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

MightyyMouseR said:


> My blood pressure was high as hell and I felt like shit lol



Post the rest of the bloodwork. I’d like to see FSH/LH


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> There were actually a few more.  I know which one MSG is talking about.  They don't show up in his messages list anymore.  Not like his high quality posts will be missed, though.
> 
> @Donny79 Can you remind MSG what you said?


If you know the thread they were in, I can probably see them. 

And Donny might be having some issues with the site. I wouldn't wait around for his reply.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

Does someone still get notifications if they're banned?  That would be some awesome reverse trolling.


----------



## MightyyMouseR (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Post the rest of the bloodwork. I’d like to see FSH/LH


I don’t have those levels just my test levels and metabolic, lipids (which look like shit)


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Does someone still get notifications if they're banned?  That would be some awesome reverse trolling.


NO


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Does someone still get notifications if they're banned?  That would be some awesome reverse trolling.


He's not banned, he still gets the notifications. He just has... Issues.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> He's not banned, he still gets the notifications. He just has... Issues.



I take it his speeds are a bit wonky.....


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I take it his speeds are a bit wonky.....


😏


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're referring to this thread, I just checked. Absolutely no moderator actions were taken, which means that nothing was edited or removed.



It was a different thread. i can't remember the name. One where i went on and on about guys becoming long distance lovers with their sources.

i checked both Donny and my post historys and it's not there. Maybe the whole thread got nuked?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> There were actually a few more.  I know which one MSG is talking about.  They don't show up in his messages list anymore.  Not like his high quality posts will be missed, though.
> 
> @Donny79 Can you remind MSG what you said?



i winged it. Good enough.


----------



## HassangLauser (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> Anyone try symbiote syndicate test? I had some recommend this guy and I bought 4 bottles but I never seen or heard of this, anyone have any experience with this brand?


So I just got ahold of some of this stuff. Seemed a little sketchy but my brother has been taking the test e from this same company I decided to give it a shot, seeing as he has had good results. This is my first time ever and keep in mind I consider my pain tolerance very high. I took it lastnight in my quad absolutely painless but today I could barley walk and would consider the pain a smooth 9/10. This can’t be normal…? the injection site seems fine but my entire quad all the way to my knee is in extreme pain, prob some of the worst I’ve had. I expected to have some pain and inflammation but was not expecting this


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> So I just got ahold of some of this stuff. Seemed a little sketchy but my brother has been taking the test e from this same company I decided to give it a shot, seeing as he has had good results. This is my first time ever and keep in mind I consider my pain tolerance very high. I took it lastnight in my quad absolutely painless but today I could barley walk and would consider the pain a smooth 9/10. This can’t be normal…? the injection site seems fine but my entire quad all the way to my knee is in extreme pain, prob some of the worst I’ve had. I expected to have some pain and inflammation but was not expecting this



Unless you botched the injection, no, gear shouldn't be painful if the person who made it knew what they were doing.


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> So I just got ahold of some of this stuff. Seemed a little sketchy but my brother has been taking the test e from this same company I decided to give it a shot, seeing as he has had good results. This is my first time ever and keep in mind I consider my pain tolerance very high. I took it lastnight in my quad absolutely painless but today I could barley walk and would consider the pain a smooth 9/10. This can’t be normal…? the injection site seems fine but my entire quad all the way to my knee is in extreme pain, prob some of the worst I’ve had. I expected to have some pain and inflammation but was not expecting this


You had to have fucked up in injection. I pinned last night said stuff and my glute feels fine. That always happened to me that’s why I stopped pinning quads.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> So I just got ahold of some of this stuff. Seemed a little sketchy but my brother has been taking the test e from this same company I decided to give it a shot, seeing as he has had good results. This is my first time ever and keep in mind I consider my pain tolerance very high. I took it lastnight in my quad absolutely painless but today I could barley walk and would consider the pain a smooth 9/10. This can’t be normal…? the injection site seems fine but my entire quad all the way to my knee is in extreme pain, prob some of the worst I’ve had. I expected to have some pain and inflammation but was not expecting this


You mean this is the first time ever pinning?  Actually sounds pretty normal if I understood that correctly.  I don't know why, but first time pinning a muscle is above and beyond painful that can last more than a few days.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 16, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> You had to have fucked up in injection. I pinned last night said stuff and my glute feels fine. That always happened to me that’s why I stopped pinning quads.



Does comic book nerd labs use batch numbers?


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Does comic book nerd labs use batch numbers?Doesnt appear so 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Unless you botched the injection, no, gear shouldn't be painful if the person who made it knew what they were doing.


Cleaned top of vile, used a draw needle and separate injection needle cleaned needle and skin before. Idk what I coulda done wrong here


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Cleaned top of vile, used a draw needle and separate injection needle cleaned needle and skin before. Idk what I coulda done wrong here


Why and how did you clean a new needle?


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You mean this is the first time ever pinning?  Actually sounds pretty normal if I understood that correctly.  I don't know why, but first time pinning a muscle is above and beyond painful that can last more than a few days.


yep first time. Most of my pain has moved to my knee and I can barely bend my leg. That’s about 7” from where I pinned.. any recommendations on a remedy lol


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Why and how did you clean a new needle?


Extra precaution, alcohol pad and let dry before pin


----------



## TODAY (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Extra precaution, alcohol pad and let dry before pin


Don't do that.


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Extra precaution, alcohol pad and let dry before pin


No wonder it hurts so fucking bad


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 16, 2022)

Not sure on remedy other than just time.  Maybe a cold pack?  I recently switched to IM after over ten years of doing TRT subcutaneously and had same issue.  The problem does go away, though.

Quads are a very nerve-dense area for me and are a forbidden zone for me now.  I *hate* that feeling of getting near a nerve.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Cleaned top of vile, used a draw needle and separate injection needle cleaned needle and skin before. Idk what I coulda done wrong here


Why would you decide to make your first ever gear pin in your quad? How many ml did you pin? Fucking idiot.


----------



## Itg1000 (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Extra precaution, alcohol pad and let dry before pin


Just to be sure.. you used an alcohol swab on a needle that you put in your quad and expected it not to hurt?


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why would you decide to make your first ever gear pin in your quad? How many ml did you pin? Fucking idiot.


I thought the same thing. Should of just put it in his ass like a real man. 😏


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 16, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Not sure on remedy other than just time.  Maybe a cold pack?  I recently switched to IM after over ten years of doing TRT subcutaneously and had same issue.  The problem does go away, though.
> 
> Quads are a very nerve-dense area for me and are a forbidden zone for me now.  I *hate* that feeling of getting near a nerve.


I remember a couple times my wife was pinning my delt and the muscle started to twitch. Scared the shit out of her. 🤣 I stayed away from quad because of the infections people got there. Looked painful as shit when people had to get them cut open.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> yep first time. Most of my pain has moved to my knee and I can barely bend my leg. That’s about 7” from where I pinned.. any recommendations on a remedy lol


How much did you pin? Any time I open a new site I only shoot <.5 mls


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 16, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> Cleaned top of vile, used a draw needle and separate injection needle cleaned needle and skin before. Idk what I coulda done wrong here



Can't quote the last one, but with no batch numbers who knows what the other posters in this thread have. You could have new stuff they screwed up on and they have the old stuff that's perfectly fine.

And like others said, don't swab the needle. It's already sterile out of the package.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 16, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I remember a couple times my wife was pinning my delt and the muscle started to twitch. Scared the shit out of her. 🤣 I stayed away from quad because of the infections people got there. Looked painful as shit when people had to get them cut open.


I love quad injections.  Easy to hit, painless if I pin the upper part of the quad, minimal pip


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 16, 2022)

Itg1000 said:


> Just to be sure.. you used an alcohol swab on a needle that you put in your quad and expected it not to hurt?


The pin did not hurt at all. The next morning when I woke up my hip to my knee is in pain can barley touch the top of my leg without it hurting


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 17, 2022)

So after doing some more research all my symptoms are pointing towards I may have accidentally pinned into a lymph node. With the buildup of fluid in my knee and now moving towards my calf


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 17, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> So after doing some more research all my symptoms are pointing towards I may have accidentally pinned into a lymph node. With the buildup of fluid in my knee and now moving towards my calf


What size needle did you use?


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What size needle did you use?


25g 1.25’


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 17, 2022)

Preston_95 said:


> 25g 1.25’


I have pretty lean quads and use 5/8” give it a shot unless you hold fat in your legs


----------



## Preston_95 (Sep 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I have pretty lean quads and use 5/8” give it a shot unless you hold fat in your legs


I’m never pinning quads again lol


----------



## Gearhead80 (Sep 18, 2022)

Quads and painless, not to me. I pin 1ml glutathione with a slin pin into delts and it is painless. Even triceps don't hurt. Tried in quad since everything I was doing at the time was put in delts, and mother of ass it felt like I was hit with a 7.62x51. Figured with it being so thin going into a larger muscle it shouldn't be bad. I'd rather give head to Hillary Clinton than pin quads again. Wait. No, no I wouldn't.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 18, 2022)

Gearhead80 said:


> Quads and painless, not to me. I pin 1ml glutathione with a slin pin into delts and it is painless. Even triceps don't hurt. Tried in quad since everything I was doing at the time was put in delts, and mother of ass it felt like I was hit with a 7.62x51. Figured with it being so thin going into a larger muscle it shouldn't be bad. I'd rather give head to Hillary Clinton than pin quads again. Wait. No, no I wouldn't.


I find it I pin the middle of the quad it hurts like hell. If I pin the middle of the upper quad I don’t even notice it the next day


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I find it I pin the middle of the quad it hurts like hell. If I pin the middle of the upper quad I don’t even notice it the next day


upper outer- I used to go in from the side but not anymore- It can be done either way


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 18, 2022)

@Donny79 where you at?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Donny79 where you at?



He's got QSC's and Goodlyfe's nutsacks in both hands and Symbiote's sweating on his chin.  He's kinda busy.


----------

